# My dogs and cat



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

So along with all my fishies I also have 2 dogs, 

An almost 4 year old Olde Boston Bulldogge, Grendel


















and a 2 year old Boston terrier mutt, Brie



















Last but not least my 5 year old kitty, George


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Awwwwww....... Your furry friends all look like big love sponges 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

Romad said:


> Awwwwww....... Your furry friends all look like big love sponges
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


 lol! they totally are, nothing like 50lbs of bulldogge in your lap! lol thanks for looking


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

what cute dogs and a cat :3


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Cute! I love your cat.


----------

